# Any advice on hardware and wood selection for corner shelf unit?



## makingashelf (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and was wondering if any of you had a good economical solution for the corner shelf unit specifications. I'm trying to pick a strong, economical wood and hardware to put the unit together.

What type of wood should I use? MDF? Some hardwood that won't splinter?

How should I connect it? Hardware? Biscuit?

I'm trying to keep it simple so I can finish the job in half-a-day. I've seen hardware for floating shelves but they mostly get screwed into the wall and hidden. I have the luxury of being able to come in from the back to attach the shelves.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

You know what would be really neat is if you would move those shelves to the front of the cabinet, leaving a tall space behind, then put a tall sculpture, or a stained glass panel with light behind or, maybe, several sculptures or pottery up through the space on their own glass platforms with light from below .. or … The sculpture would be partially hidden by the books as if it's a secret or something that you have to discover.

..Just dreaming out loud. Don't mind me.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

MDF will not be the best option. It doesn't have a great ability to hold with screws. For the system pictured. A cabinet grade ply and solid wood edge banding would be the cheapest and easiest way to get there. Looks like way more than a 1/2 day's work in my world.


----------

